# Lucille's a NO GO for BTS on Friday



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I called to make reservations at Lucille's BBQ for the Friday night BTS dinner. They do NOT accept reservations for more than 6 people on Friday and Saturday night. We need a place for 19 plus a babyseat...20 spots. 

Since I don't live near there....does anyone have another suggestion?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh oh, someones gonna have to get there early and place our names on the reservation list. about an hour should be enough time. Lucilles is usually pretty good about large parties if they are given enough time to set up. 

...or maybe try Kings Seafood?, its also very close.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Make 4 reservations for 6?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OPTION 1 - I got 3 reservations at Lucilles for 6...18 total. That is all that is available on Friday night. That might stretch to 18 plus a high chair the manager said depending on the table that opens up. The tables will not be together...and probably will be in different rooms the manager said. They're just too busy on Friday nights to take large parties. 

I NEED TO KNOW IF THIS IS GOOD ENOUGH...SINCE WE HAD 19 PLUS A BABY SIGNED UP...OR WHETHER I SHOULD CANCEL THE RESERVATIONS. IF ANYONE OF YOU THAT SIGNED UP IS NOT SURE THEY ARE COMING, THEN PLEASE POST...AS THAT WILL SOLVE THE SEATING ISSUE. 

Option 2 - I got 2 reservations at King's Seafood for 10....20 total. They serve both fish dishes and steaks. The two tables are on the patio close to each other...perhaps NOT adjacent. This will handle our whole part of folks that signed up. The food also seems less expensive. 

Personally, I think the King's Seafood option is better...but I'd like to see a show of hands from those that signed up to go.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Kings is fine with us


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

I like seafood  People could have BBQ fish


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Kings, Kings, Kings/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie 

P.S. Mike, thanks for arranging this. That e-mail notice was pretty slick too.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Kings works for me.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike thanks for doing this, it's appreciated. King's is fine with me. BTW, Gail will be attending with me. 

Howard Maculsay


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Kings is good with me


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

kings sounds good to me.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 

Kings is fine with us. And thanks for going to all the trouble for us!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I like Sea Food better than BBQ. So Kings is fine. Do you think they have Bananas foster ( I sure do miss parkers)


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

King's would be great. 
Jim Shutt


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Sea food is better for me also Mike, thanks for all your hard work and see you in two days 
Roland


----------



## Ms. pcentral (Jan 2, 2008)

Kings is fine Mike see you there


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Lucille's reservations are now cancelled....we're going to Kings. Reservations are at 7PM. It's six miles away. We should all meet, ready to go in the hotel lobby by 6:40 PM. 

King's Fish House - Rancho Cucamonga 
12427 North Mainstreet 
Rancho Cucamonga, CA 91739 
Tel. 909-803-1280


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

We'll likely meet you there at the restaraunt 7pm it is.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Although I can't make it to your Friday night shindig (see y'all saturday), I need to throw in my two cents. If I was the owner of Lucille's, I'd fire the mananger. In case some people haven't noticed, the economy is in the toilet! At the moment, we are in Kaanapali, Maui, where a few months ago you had to beat visitors off with a stick. Not so today. Our development looks like a ghost town, which is nice if you like privacy, but not so good if you hope to pay the employees and the rent. 
Anyway, I'd tell Lucille's the go whistle. To pass up 20 sure-thing customers on the chance that 20 strangers will show up to fill those same seats is insane. 
Tell the folks at King's they're aces in my book! 
BTW, is this the same King's that's on Pine Ave in Long Beach--where the BTS show shoulda stayed? 
At least LB has understanding fire marshalls, not like that Ontario guy who watched too much Jim Carey." border=0>


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 06/05/2008 12:26 AM 
Although I can't make it to your Friday night shindig (see y'all saturday), I need to throw in my two cents. If I was the owner of Lucille's, I'd fire the mananger. In case some people haven't noticed, the economy is in the toilet! At the moment, we are in Kaanapali, Maui, where a few months ago you had to beat visitors off with a stick. Not so today. Our development looks like a ghost town, which is nice if you like privacy, but not so good if you hope to pay the employees and the rent. 
Anyway, I'd tell Lucille's the go whistle. To pass up 20 sure-thing customers on the chance that 20 strangers will show up to fill those same seats is insane. 
Tell the folks at King's they're aces in my book! 
BTW, is this the same King's that's on Pine Ave in Long Beach--where the BTS show shoulda stayed? 
At least LB has understanding fire marshalls, not like that Ontario guy who watched too much Jim Carey." border=0>" border=0>" border=0>" border=0>


Hi Joe 
Yes its the same Kings as in Long beach, they've opened a couple of branchs. 
As for Lucille's, I've been there on a Saturday night, and thats all I've done - is been there, never eaten there at night as they often have up to a 60 minute wait to get it, the place in enormously popular, so I doubt they even blinked an eye at our cancelling our party of 20 when theres 50 waiting in line, in retrospect I was very surprised they did not honor reservations for a large party scheduled in advance, I agree THAT is bad business. I've gone for lunch at the Lucille's in Carson with as many as 10 people and its never been a problem to get a table, so maybe its just this particular branch. So maybe Kings will be the new MLS Dinner spot from now on as they are much more accomodating to large parties and the food is great. 

As for the BTS staying at the Rusty Boat, Oh Joe, if you could only see the new venue /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif it truely is waaaaaay better. The burned finger brigade rode thru the loss of the big canopy by supplying there own little canopies, just like at the QM, so they were ready for that drill, I suspect it will be that way next year also so at least it can be planned for in advance next time.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

V, 

I saw the new venue--on Saturday and agree that it is nice. My only gripe is that the Boat was 15 minutes away, while Ontario is 50 minutes with no wrecks, etc, and 1-1/2 hours with--car in the center divider (firetruck responding), 10 pounds of doodoo trying the squeeze into a 5-lb sack (the junction of the 10 and the 605 South), and the remnants of a piece of furniture in the middle of the 605 (everybody scatter!). I know, anyone who works and commutes takes this all in stride, but I'm retired. But that's just my gripe of the night. Nothing personal, eh?


----------

